# Office Surgeries - Supplies Billable???



## OhioMB (Jan 19, 2012)

If a patient comes in to the office and has a surgical procedure performed (ie. Leep, Colpo, etc.) are the supplies needed billable & reimbursable?  If so any help on what codes to use would be greatly appreciated!!  I'm in major need of help!!!


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2012)

OhioMB said:


> If a patient comes in to the office and has a surgical procedure performed (ie. Leep, Colpo, etc.) are the supplies needed billable & reimbursable?  If so any help on what codes to use would be greatly appreciated!!  I'm in major need of help!!!



For most office procedures, payers view the supplies as part of the procedure.  You can bill a surgical tray charge A4550 but you will have to determine what fee to charge.  Some payers will pay, many will not you should check with your payers.


----------

